# Can someone recommend a tandem less than $1K?



## Ken from Fresno (Apr 5, 2004)

I’m looking for the best road or cross tandem I can get at or around $1,000. All suggestions welcome. Thanks for your input.


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*USED – Check tandem classifieds*

Best bet to get a good cheap tandem is buying used. You’ll run into some real problems if the Pilot and Stoker bike sizing requirements are vastly different. Otherwise, surf around and see what you can find. 

http://www.thetandemlink.com/usedhome.html

Above site has info for buying used tandems and assessing price.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Check out the [email protected] listserv service 
http://www-acs.ucsd.edu/home-pages/wade/tandem.html. 

You have to subscribe but there's a wealth of info to be had about everything tandem and good access to used tandems.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

This is a great question. I personally know a couple from the Birmingham, AL area that own and operate a complete tandem shop out of the HUGE basement of their home. Follow me>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>www.tandemsltd.com

I know they sell a lot new, but you might check them out to see what specials or used items they might have!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

No.

The general rule of thumb for tandems is that they will cost 3-4 times a similarly equipped single seater. There are no $250-$333 new single bikes I would recommend therefore there are no new $1000 tandems worth riding like a road bike.

Go used.


----------



## Ken from Fresno (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the input everyone. The pilot (me) is 5'10" and the stoker is 5'9" and total combined weight is about 400 lbs. It will be used on mostly flats in and around central CA.

In the tandemsltd link I noticed that KHS makes an aluminum road tandem for $1,200 called the Milano. The closest size to fit us looks like th 23"x21". Does anyone have any experience with the Milano or a similar bike?

Thanks again and please keep the suggestions coming.

Ken

edit:
link to the KHS Milano
http://www.tandemseast.com/frames/khs.html


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

If your riding will be mostly flat, toodling around the countryside at 10-15mph for 15 miles, I'd think about a more upright tandem using flat bars instead of road bars. Especially if your wife is not an avid cyclist. Recreational stokers do better when they're in a more upright position and can see better (not looking right at your a$$).

If you're both regular road riders then by all means go for a road setup.

You'll be much better off buying a good used tandem than an OK new tandem. You can often find good used tandems because people buy them thinking it's a great idea. After a couple of rides they find they aren't as compatible as they thought they'd be and a barely used tandem goes on the market.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Mel Erickson said:


> If your riding will be mostly flat, toodling around the countryside at 10-15mph for 15 miles, I'd think about a more upright tandem using flat bars instead of road bars. Especially if your wife is not an avid cyclist. Recreational stokers do better when they're in a more upright position and can see better (not looking right at your a$$).
> 
> If you're both regular road riders then by all means go for a road setup.
> 
> You'll be much better off buying a good used tandem than an OK new tandem. You can often find good used tandems because people buy them thinking it's a great idea. After a couple of rides they find they aren't as compatible as they thought they'd be and a barely used tandem goes on the market.


Two words.....cruiser tandem. Much easier to learn to ride than a traditional road tandem. Get used to the mechanics of it and see if you like it then spend the $$ on a road tandem.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Voice of Experience says "Rent before you buy."*

My wife and I are good friends, get along nearly all the time, like and dislike the same things except tomatoes and asparagus, on which we differ, and have been married for more than 30 years. Our riding strengths and preferences, though, are far apart. A few years ago we decided a tandem would help us accommodate each other. We bought one after just a short test ride, less than a mile, to be sure we could both get comfortable on it.
Six months later we sold it at a loss. Our marriage has recovered now, and we're doing fine.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Cory said:


> My wife and I are good friends, get along nearly all the time, like and dislike the same things except tomatoes and asparagus, on which we differ, and have been married for more than 30 years. Our riding strengths and preferences, though, are far apart. A few years ago we decided a tandem would help us accommodate each other. We bought one after just a short test ride, less than a mile, to be sure we could both get comfortable on it.
> Six months later we sold it at a loss. Our marriage has recovered now, and we're doing fine.


Yup...they say a tandem is the true test of a marriage. My wife hated the cruiser tandem at first because we had to learn how to ride it together--now she likes it better than riding her own bike because she can just relax back there.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Does she do the "bird in flight" routine with her arms like mine does? How about the "can you tell I've stopped pedaling?" quip. When these start to happen I "forget" to call out a raised tar strip. Ain't tandems fun?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Mel Erickson said:


> Does she do the "bird in flight" routine with her arms like mine does? How about the "can you tell I've stopped pedaling?" quip. When these start to happen I "forget" to call out a raised tar strip. Ain't tandems fun?


Yup...not sure about the bird in flight, but she does produce pretty good power when she stands up which is good for hills since the thing probably weighs well over 100 pounds with all the junk I have on it.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*One more time*



Ken from Fresno said:


> In the tandemsltd link I noticed that KHS makes an aluminum road tandem for $1,200 called the Milano. The closest size to fit us looks like th 23"x21". Does anyone have any experience with the Milano or a similar bike?[/URL]


Repeating the good advice already given: at your price point, go used. You can get a pretty nice used tandem for $1K, but a new one at that price is truly bottom end. Jack & Susuan Goertz (Tandems Limited) are leaders in the Tandem Club of America, and can hook you up with people selling used long bikes. That's where you want to go. Used, used, used!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Ken from Fresno said:


> I’m looking for the best road or cross tandem I can get at or around $1,000. All suggestions welcome. Thanks for your input.



Man, I wish you were in TexASS. I am selling a size medium1994 Santanta Picante flat bar tandem witg 26" wheels. The thing was only ridden a couple of times and was built with xt/xtr stuff. I suspect the stoker would be a wee bit small but I am asking $950...it was over 4k new and still has nubs on the tires.


----------



## Chuckroast (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, if you need another point of view...

We own a KHS Tandemania Milano. We bought it new for $995 at our LBS (it was a previous year's model). It fits us well and rides very well. It has drop bars, 105 level brifters, skinny tires and has been sturdy and reliable. We put a rear rack and trunk bag on it and it climbs all the hills around here (KC area). 

It's also light enough that I can lift it up onto my roof rack. Is it as nice a bike as my road Serotta? Of course not, but it's fine for the 500 or so miles my wife wants to do a year.


----------



## Straightblock (Jan 30, 2004)

It may sound crazy, but if you & your stoker have never a tandem, you may want to start cheap with something like this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280099289396&fromMakeTrack=true

It's cheap & it's in your backyard. It's certainly more suited for rides to the coffee shop or a picnic in the park, but you'll find out soon enough if you like tandeming enough to drop $1K or more on something nicer. Riding a tandem is a lot different than a single (or 2 singles) & it's not for everyone, and if your stoker is not already a rider it may not make them into one. You may find that you don't like it either.

My wife & I bought a Santana when we first got married. A friend had loaned us his tandem to try on a few long rides before we invested in our own. We did quite a few club rides & centuries the first few years, but it definitely got more miles in the first 3 years than it has in the last 18.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

A tandem is also a great way to test parts. Got something you think you can't break? Heh, heh, heh. Put it on the tandem and try it out. I had a custom-made Paramount tandem in the mid 70's to late 80's. It was a really nice bike. Why did I sell it? Stupid I guess. If there's another reason I can't think of it right now. Wish I had it back, although tandems have come a looong way since then. The frames are much better, and having brifters and clipless pedals would have been great. 

The real downside to tandems, besides eating parts, is storage & transporting them. Unless you have a van, a roof rack is your only option. My experience is that they're great fun. They're kinda like driving a semi. They don't climb or accelerate well, but once you get up to speed on the flats, you have everybody riding singles dragging their tongues on their chainrings. On downhills, you just flat-out fly.

I agree with the suggestions about buying a used one. If you buy an inexpensive one, you'll regret it, and if it turns out that you like tandem riding, you'll end up buying a better one anyway. That's more expensive. I also agree about trying before you buy. This isn't always possible, but if you can, IMO it'd be real smart.


----------

